# Space Hulk 3rd Edition Worth it?



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I am contemplating buying Space Hulk, not really for the board game, but mainly for the miniatures. They are probably the most bad ass termies I have ever seen.

I wasn't sure if I should get the newest edition or if it really matters. I've read a ton of articles weighing the pros and cons but would rather here what my fellow heretics would do. Is there a special reason why I should get 3rd Edition or does it not really matter because of the reasons why I am buying Space Hulk in the first place (the bad ass models  )

Suggestions?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

If you're in it for the models, go for the new one. They look absolutely fantastic. The old ones are all very... well... old.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well appart from the extortionate cost if you can find a copy now thats intact and has all the models...

Really the only reason to get it is for the models... you can get the rules etc in plenty of places for free. So if you don't mind having to pay out a small fortune for pretty much just the models... go for it.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

The cost is what is off-putting to me. But the models are kick ass!! What is the difference between the new models and the earlier editions?


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

The game is nice

the miniatures are awsome

if you are willing to pay the price, it really worth!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

The earlier edition were more or less the static 'gun in one hand, powerfist in other' terminators, similar to what you get in the Assault on Black Reach set. They were nothing special at all.

The 3rd edition Space Hulk terminators are nothing short of gorgeous, but pricey if you're not going to play the game as well.

On a side note, I got (and resold already, sorry) 3rd ed Space Hulk, and although the models were beautiful and the components were very well made, I have to say that I didn't care for the game mechanics. Which direction you're facing, and who's in front of who, matters way too much for my taste. That's the sort of thing that should matter when you're driving tanks, not when you're walking around a space ship.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

That was the main Con that I was coming across. The game mechanics just weren't as great as they could be. Knocking SM's down in corridors and what not. I would honestly, maybe play the game once or twice. Just want the 3rd edition for the models, as they are probably the most bad ass termies on the market right now


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I love 3rd ed. Space Hulk. All the components are top quality. I have three complete sets (two still in the original shrink wrap). If you can find, and can afford, then go for it.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Just out of curiousty, you wouldn't happen to be interested in selling one of those would ya?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't seem to find a solid price on one :/ They range from $300 () to $100. Can anyone give me a more accurate price?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

300% increase in value over 3 years = I'm hanging on to mine a while longer yet 

Also, I have not discounted the possibility of combining all three sets for a *massive* game of Space Hulk!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

if you can get a set for $100 you should snap it up, i wouldnt sell any of mine for that low a price


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

The models alone are worth it, especially if you play marines and or tyranids. All the models are exceptionally good. The game is also fun to play, so picking up a complete set is worth the price in my book.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I think the lowest I saw was $109. Guessing I should buy it considering the value of the game has increased so much over the past few years. I couldn't imagine spending any more than $200-$250 max. I guess the models speak for themselves though....Well worth it I am guessing.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

You can almost make a regular batch of terminators into them yourself with a little creative xacto and greenstuff work. You can also use bits from csm terminators, such as the chains. I bought the game, but it was mostly for the game. The main things I don't like about the terminators are 1. there shoulder pads aren't correct iconography according to the codex 2. the weapons selection isn't correct for a squad of terminators. The poses can be mimic'd and the forgeworld shoulderpads are better. It's definitely worth $150 for the terminators, and probably more as a collector's piece. I wouldn't spend $200+ just for the terminator models though.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Would the prices vary much if I were to mimic the Space Hulk Termies instead of buying the insanely expensive Board game? I mean buying bits and searching seems like it would be a hassle instead of just buying the actual termies, and they would collectable as opposed to converting my own which would be more time consuming and tedious. My mind is tooorrnn!! lol


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

You can copy the models as much as you like or are able to, but in the end, the limited release space hulk models are unique and well, limited. If you can get your hands on a complete space hulk game for around $150 - $200, do it. 
To make the terminator models alone you are looking at $17 for a terminator libby, another $17 for a terminator captain model, 2 boxes of terminators at $100, FW BA shoulder pads at $14, assorted bits to make the lightning claw and thunder hammer/storm shield models (you could even use the lysander model for the TH/SS model) and probably even more bits like the genestealers head the one is holding. That will get you 12 terminators that could be made to resemble the space hulk models for around $180- $200ish... maybe? That is also not including shipping from FW and bits sites. Mind you, these prices are MSRP from GW, not a discount online store. 
So, if you do it that way you also do not get the genestealer models, the broodlord model, the tile pieces, the dice, the rules, the mission book, the markers, the templates, the dead terminator on the chair and the other little bits and such. 

I have always been of the mind set that if I like a model or set of models, I buy them. This way I really have no regrets... other than putting my bank account on a fast weight loss program!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Unforgiven302 said:


> I have always been of the mind set that if I like a model or set of models, I buy them. This way I really have no regrets... other than putting my bank account on a fast weight loss program!


You pretty much put what I was thinking into words. I know it's a decent chunk of change to pay for inch and half tall models, but in the long run they end up being a lot more than just plastic...IMO anyway


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

On the question of game mechanics it is a fun fast game that is easy to pick up. I do enjoy playing it on occasion and I am glad I picked up this edition when I did. 

The terminators are good quality and I should really get round to painting them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have three sets in total, two sealed and one to play with, i wouldnt let the sealed two go for less than £100 each or a full complete mint set of the original edition.
Love the game to bits, and remains the only GW game i have played in a GW store(won a tourney back in the day and got a terminator badge from raven armoury)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

humakt said:


> On the question of game mechanics it is a fun fast game that is easy to pick up. I do enjoy playing it on occasion and I am glad I picked up this edition when I did.
> 
> The terminators are good quality and I should really get round to painting them.


its a great board game, it get very tense and quite atmospheric in my house when we play.

you know the terminators are really special but so are the stealers and the board sections, they tend to get over looked because of how stunning the terminators are but the stealers are better than the multipart plastics in my personal opinion.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I honestly haven't paid much attention to the stealers. After reading your post I looked them up and they look really good. I don't know why they have super cool bases and the termies do not though :/ 

Should be really fun painting both Genestealers and Terminators!


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

No really pricey, as far i can remember it was 100 Bucks for it, 100 Bucks is like only 2 terminator boxed squad, as far Space hulk brings 11 terminators plus de librarian terminator, plus lots of genestealers (i cant remember maybe 24) and a Broodlord. Really worth it!


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

It's a great game, in my opinion. The best edition by far. 
And I've had and played all three.
But, and being deadly serious, I didn't like the models one bit in the 3rd edition.
I think Games Workshop missed a trick with the Marine models by making them chapter specific.
My Marines are Space Wolves so they were neither use nor ornament to me. And I suspect that to be true for a great many other gamers out there.
Plus, if memory serves me rightly, weren't they a slightly larger scale than their 40K counterparts?
I didn't rate the Genestealers either, for what it's worth.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

The price has gone up a significant amount in the last few years. I was in Iraq when it was released and didn't have the time to pursue the hobby :/ 

As for the termies in the 3rd edition I am building a BA army and just figured why not have some bad ass termies to be hangin out with it  I don't think they are a different scale, they are just on a larger base. Shouldn't be too big of an issue to mount them on a smaller base. I don't own Space Hulk so I am just feeding you what I have read up on it over the past few days.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Perhaps you're right about the scale. 
I just seem to remember them make my Space Wolves Terminators look noticably smaller in comparison, when put side by side.

The actual game components are something else though. 
Absolute Kwality!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Hmmmmmm. I will be playing the game, that's for sure. It may be a few times it may be a hundred times, I haven't played it yet, but am anxious to give it a go  

I'm getting mixed opinions from people though. let me ask these questions in hopes of a more accurate answer.

Which edition Space Hulk has the best looking models? Both Genestealers and terminators. 

What is the main differences with the models, if any?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

4thswasi said:


> Hmmmmmm. I will be playing the game, that's for sure. It may be a few times it may be a hundred times, I haven't played it yet, but am anxious to give it a go
> 
> I'm getting mixed opinions from people though. let me ask these questions in hopes of a more accurate answer.
> 
> ...


Space hulk 1st edition terminator:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Ypc1ViESD.../d-9lT9gqydY/s1600-h/Space+Hulk+Classic+1.jpg

Space hulk 2nd edition terminators:

http://www.absynthium.org/wh40k/images/marines/termxv.jpg

Space hulk 3rd editon terminators:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oconlan/3900838181


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow...HUUUGE difference. lol. 100x better! Thanks for the links.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

i have space hulk and it helps if you play blood angels for the termies i mainly got it for my nids now i have more genestealers than anything else muhahahahaha


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

If I remember right, the box had them painted as blood angels for 1st edition, but the rules didn't specify that you had to paint them red. Blood Angels and Dark Angels were the poster boys for Warhammer 40k for the longest time. I think this was mainly due to the very popular "Angels of Death" codex and the great fluff behind the two chapters.

That being said, I've seen many award winning painters use the 3rd edition terminator models for chapters other than blood angels. All you have to do is change out some of the arms and paint them another color.


----------

